# SSD Für auslagerungsdatei



## landaro (6. Oktober 2010)

*SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

Hi, würde mir gerne ne SSD für mein System zulegen um dort die auslagerungs dateien von Win7 (64bit) drüber jagen zu lassen.

dazu hätte ich ein paar fragen:
1. Hab ich gelesen das es der SSD die lebenszeit reduziert da sie dauernd beschrieben und wieder gelöscht wird

2. würde mich interessieren ob ich dadurch auch ein performance schub für spiele die streaming betreiben (mafia2 ,Oblivion usw. also wo viel der spiel daten während dem spielen geladen werden  ) ergibt

3. es nicht einfach sinvoller ist windows auf ner schnellen Sata2HDD zu parken und nur spiele auf ne SSD zu  werfen (natürlich die auslagerungs dateien auf ner andren 2. Sata2 HDD) sprich 2x Sata2HDD's(win und auslagerung) und 1xSSD(games)


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

Also die Auslagerungs Datei auf ner SSD anzulegen bring dir von der Geschwindigkeit recht wenig und zwar aus dem Grund da sie entgegen der allgemeinen Meinung recht wenig von win7 benutzt wird. Auch bei Spielen wirst du dafon garnix mereken die benutzen diese Auslagerungs Deite so gut wie überhaupt nicht. Wenn du dagegen win7 und die Auslagerungs Datei auf ner SSD installierst ist der geschwindigkeits Vorteil doch enorm. Spiel auch auf einer SSD zu installieren bringt die keine höheren Frames aber die Spiele ansich laden schneller und das InGame Level laden wird beschleunigt. Zum Thema Lebensdauer, du kannst jede Zelle der SSD 10.000 mal beschreiben wenn du jetzt jeden Tag 20 Gig drauf schreibst, was kein Mensch macht, dann hält sie dir ca. 81 Jahre. Du kannst dir mal das how to von Elemtardrachen durch lesen was oben angepinnt ist da steht es genauer drinn.


----------



## mauorrizze (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

Besser: genug RAM (ist relativ... 4...8...16...) und wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst die Auslagerungsdatei komplett deaktivieren.
Würde sagen vom Windows auf die SSD zu packen hast du allgemein mehr, da nur einige Spiele vom Laden von SSD profitieren. Ist oft auch viel Entpacken dabei, und wenn du ne Weile spielst wird bei ausreichend RAM auch viel Cache verwendet, davon hat man mehr.

Aber wenn du neben Windows noch ein bisschen Platz auf der SSD hast, kannst ja mal einzelne Spiele ausprobieren, ob du viel merkst.
Ich hatte z.B. Gothic 3 mal auf SSD kopiert in der Hoffnung, dass auch die anfänglichen Laderuckler verschwinden, aber keine Chance.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

Dnake @mauorrizze für die Info mit Gothik3, das wollte ich nämlich noch ausprobieren da ich das Spiel seiner Zeit abgebrochen hab weil mir die Ruckler tierisch auf den Senkel gingen. Ich denke in 10 Jahren ist es vieleicht möglich Gothik3 ohne Ruckler zu spielen!!!


----------



## landaro (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

also mal zur Info
My Sys

EVGA p55 FTW200
I7 860
8GB 1333 DDR3
ATI5870+460GTX(physX)

also genug ram sollte das ja sein  sprich ich koennte auch mein auslagerungs datei einfach ausschalten (auch ohne SSD)?

und wenn dann WIn7+Auslagerungdatei und meist benutze spiele wie WOW usw. drauf (wenn platz reicht)


ach und zu Gothic3 das es da nix bringt liegt am versauten code... das spiel ist ein einziger großer BUG ^^

aber Mafia2 z.b. oder Dragon Age sollen doch sehr davon prfitieren da hier (vorallem bei DA) teilweiße während dem Spielen 200mb/s an daten gelesen werden müssen (hab ich irgendwo gelesen ka mehr wo) weil die spiele auf Konsolen optimiert sind  und da wird das anders gehandhabt (streaming) und bei 200mb/s kommt halt ne Sata2 HDD net nach (meine hat so 60-100 is recht voll mitlerweile und alles drauf win7,Spiele, auslagerung )


----------



## mauorrizze (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

Jepp, so würde ich das machen. Windows + wofür der Platz noch reicht auf die SSD. Eigene Dateien kannst ja auf die andere Festplatte auslagern (bei den einzelnen Spezialordnern kannst bei Eigenschaften den Ort angeben).
Und zum Auslagerungsdatei deaktivieren: Computer-> Eigenschaften-> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen-> ...virtueller Speicher Einstellungen...-> Erweitert-> Ändern. Jetzt stellst du erstmal die Auslagerungsdatei auf allen Laufwerken außer C: auf "keine Auslagerungsdatei" und bei C: auf Benutzerdefinierte Größe: min/max 5MB (ist glaube der Mindestwert). Jeweils auf Festlegen drücken! Und anschließend auch bei C: auf "keine Auslagerungsdatei", Festlegen, OK, ...
Angeblich übernimmt Windows das vollständige Deaktivieren nicht immer, mit dem Zwischenweg über 5MB hat er bei mir zumindest definitiv nicht mehr ausgelagert (als ich mal ne Weile 8GB hatte - als ich wieder 4 hatte wurde es einmal zu wenig, aber keine Panik, Windows wird dann nicht unbenutzbar, sondern nur das eine Programm das zuviel Speicher will, falls es dazu kommen *sollte* kannst ja die Auslagerungsdatei(en) wieder aktivieren).


----------



## hwk (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

16 MB sind die minimale Größe für die Auslagerungsdatei.... also 16MB - 16MB einstellen und sie danach deaktivieren, wenn man sie einfach so deaktiviert kann es sein, dass sie zwar ausgeschaltet ist, der Platz auf der HDD nicht freigegeben wird... hatte ich^^ daher erst die 16MB einstellen und danach deaktivieren


----------



## mauorrizze (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

Danke hwk, jetzt weiß ich endlich wieder warum ich das das letzte mal so gemacht hab ^^
Nur die Größe hatte ich nicht mehr im Kopf, naja, man kann nicht mehr alles behalten. Dabei ist 16 eine viel schönere Zahl als 5


----------



## landaro (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

danke für eure tips schonma  werde das dann wohl so machen  Win+ das wichtigste zeug drauf.

ne frage wäre da noch zu klären  welche art von SSD. 
Da ich oft gelesen habe das die SSD karten ja durch Sata2 anbindung auf 285/270   mb/s  begrenzt sind spiel ich mit dem gedanken ne PCI-e karte zu kaufen. 

dachte da an eine OCZ Revo 120gb

aber da hab ich wiederum beim durchstöbern div. foren gesehn das anscheinend irgendwelche probleme mit diesem revoDrives geben soll 

andernfalls besorg ich mir 2x OCZ Vertex2 120GB und lass se im RAID 0 laufen


----------



## hwk (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

Dabei musst du dann aber bedenken, dass du im Raid keinen TRIM Support hast, Revo Drive sind auch nur 2 SSDs im Raid0


----------



## landaro (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

ok so hab ma nachdem ich net wusste was TRIm ist  bischen den google Budah befragt und der hat mir erkört was TRIM ist und das es zurzeit nicht möglich ist  
ein RAID verbund mit 2SSD und gleichzeitig einen mit HDD platten zu machen   so da ich aber nur die 2 SSDs über mein onboard Raid Controller laufen will und meine normalen HDD weiterhin im standart betrieb laufen lasse, sollte das doch keine Auswirkung auf den TRIM befehl für die SSDs haben oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
*Edit sagt das ich mit neuem intel treiber  zwar TRIM bei ner SSD machen kann wenn nen HDD Raid verband vorliegt aber sobald ich ne 2. SSD zur 1. als RAID packt is ebe Mit TRIM.

wollte eigentlich fragen ob nen 2. Raid controller über PCIe hier helfen wurde aber da kann ich mir gleich 2 Revo Drives rein baun... bei den preisen


----------



## landaro (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

so melde mich ma wieder zurück  
werde das wohl demnächst so machen das ich mir ne SSD zuleg (so 120GB)  und dazu 2 Sata600 HDD im raid 0(controller für für PCIe x4 auf Sata600 kostet ja nur 30eurone)   für daten backup hab ich ja ne 2TB festplatte rumliegen das langt^^ 
danke den neuen Intel Treiber kann ich ja HDD im raid laufen lassen und ne SSD mit TRIM *froi*


----------



## Nyuki (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SSD Für auslagerungsdatei*

Wenn man eine Auslagerungsdatei auf die SSD legt dann aber mit dem Reg eintrag so, daß Sie *nicht* beim herunterfahren gelöscht wird die Auslagerungsdatei oder?


----------

